# Zoo Trip #11 - Oddments



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Black and White photograph










It's such a perfect day........










.........I'm glad I spent it with you










Captive Aliens ....... Little green men










Ciddian's laughing buddy










Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Kookabura!!! (sp)? LOL

I loved those seagulls... :3


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow the tapir (is that what you call it) is actually sitting up!

Everytime I go visit the tapir is always lying down and sleeping. EVERYTIME.

Nice pictures. I go to school really near the zoo (UTSC) so I should get like a season pass or something lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe yea we went -really- early in the morning :3


----------

